# CPC vs CPC-H - Any opinions about which certification



## Nique (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello,

Any opinions about which certification would open more doors employment wise, and also to gain more experience?  I'm concerned that if I proceed with the CPC certification, that I would be limiting myself with employment in physician offices only.

This would be my first attempt at the exam; I have no professional coding experience. 

Nique


----------

